# [ شرح ] عملاق برامج الـ Torrent مفصلا BitComet



## Michael (25 مارس 2006)

*[ شرح ] عملاق برامج الـ Torrent مفصلا BitComet*

أخواني الأعزاء اليوم أتيت ومعي شرح لعملاق بل أسطورة برامج تحميل ملفات الـ Torrent والأفضل بينهما

BitComet

راجع هذه المشاركة لتحميل البرنامج

مهم جدا الإطلاع على هذه المشاركة

بدأ الشرح ( الصور تغني عن الكلام )



































































وأتمنى أن يكون الشرح واضحا ومفصلا ...


منقول للافادة​


----------



## Michael (25 مارس 2006)

أخواني الأعزاء عدت لكم من جديد .

الدرس الثاني : كيف نعمل ملف Torrent 

نبدأ الشرح ( الصور تغنى عن الكلام )


























منفول للفائدة​


----------



## Michael (25 مارس 2006)

أدخل هذا الموقع فهو الأفضل من وجهة نظري الشخصية : http://www.isohunt.com/

الدرس الثالث : كيف نختار ملف Torrent لكي نقوم بعملية التحميل منه 

نبدأ الشرح ( الصور تغنى عن الكلام )





































منقول للفائدة​


----------



## Michael (25 مارس 2006)

أفضل 25 موقع لتحميل ملفات الـ Torrent :

1 ) Torrentmatrix.com

2 ) Isohunt.com

3 ) MiniNova.org

4 ) Torrentspy.com

5 ) HyperTorrent.com

6 ) Bi-Torrent.com

7 ) BTbot.com

8 ) Torrentsearch.us

9 ) Bitoogle.com

10 ) Throughput.de

منقول للفائدة​


----------



## hima85222 (5 أبريل 2006)

بجد رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جميل جدا جدا جدا هذا الموضوع وفى كتير محتاج لية

ربنا يبارك حياتك مايكل

شكرا


----------



## Michael (5 أبريل 2006)

العفو انا فى الخدمة


----------



## pola (5 أبريل 2006)

اية الجمال دة يا مايكل
تسلم ايديك


----------



## blackguitar (28 أبريل 2006)

*ميرسى يا مايك بس انا عندى مشكله كبيرة*

*البرنامج ده مش راضى يحمل معايا اى حاجه خالص*
*بيفضل يعمل connecting  كتييييييييييير اوى ولو حمل بيحمل بسرعه 3kb/s  وبعد كده يفصل تانى *

*مش عارف اعمل معاه ايه*


----------

